# Used boat Classified



## Xray Lima (Apr 9, 2005)

Anyone know a good website for used fishing boat classifieds? Im trying to find a reasonably priced (cheap!) fishing boat nothing big, 15 to 20 footer cc. I've never owned a boat so if there are any pointers you could give me on owning a boat it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

www.usedboats.com


----------



## Xray Lima (Apr 9, 2005)

Thanks man, there are some really nice boats on that site.


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

I have a coworker selling his 19' CC Grady. I think he has it listed on www.tidalfish.com. Oh yeah, that site is a good source for used boats.


----------

